# Rocky River ice jam busting loose (video)



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

The ice jam on the lower Rocky River busted loose about 7:00pm on Sunday evening. There was cracking, a "WHOOOOOSH", and the river level (due to pooled water) quickly dropped about 7 feet! Here's a video link to right after it busted loose (turn your volume up to get an idea what it sounded like), as well as some video of the aftermath this morning. Keep in mind that some of these ice slabs were nearly 2 feet thick:






The water came to within a few short feet of the marina building...which was well placed considering the old one years back was taken away by an icy flood under similar circumstances.

Mike


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for that update Mike. That must have been quite a site to witness the moment that the ice jam gave way. Looks like the park and marina took a bit of a beating. I saw on the news earlier today where they showed some smashed up docks on the Chagrin and Rocky. 

John


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I was there a few years ago when this happened on the Chagrin. It was pretty crazy. The ice was flying everywhere as it was busting up.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

crazy guys! the v flooded also.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

archman said:


> I was there a few years ago when this happened on the Chagrin. It was pretty crazy. The ice was flying everywhere as it was busting up.


saw it last year on the grand, i went down to the grand today pretty jammed up channel 3 was down there


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Note to Arch-

How long you gonna make us Browns fans look at that *stuff*? 

I've always wondered what the Rock looked like during the Great Flood of March 1913. Does the MetroParks have any old pics of that?


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I grew up with the Black River running through my back yard. Today was the second highest that I have seen in 25 years. They closed Cascade park at the playground. Cool Video.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> Note to Arch-
> 
> How long you gonna make us Browns fans look at that *stuff*?


When Parmabass admits Ben is better than Brady Quinn!


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

One Legged Josh said:


> I grew up with the Black River running through my back yard. Today was the second highest that I have seen in 25 years. They closed Cascade park at the playground. Cool Video.


Haven't seen the Black up close recently, but I'm sure it's way up there.

These are pics from last year of the ford running through Cascade.


















John


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

The V blew last night.
My campgroud (last spot you can keep a boat on the V) faired the best out of all the river. Alot of damage


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

hey joewallguy here is your campground and the last pic is what you can see from there over to maple grove. this was taken on the 8th


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah we were down there on Sat. and I was there Tuesday.

my family all got away o.k. no damage

Thanks Mc.Fly


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

good to know joe! my cousins stuff is ok too I guess


----------

